# Feb 26 race in Portage indiana



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Ok race fans let's try this again race at Ricks Feb 26 doors open at 11 am racing starts at noon.Skinny tire tjets will race vintage stock cars (50s-70s)in honor of Daytona.Fat tire any closed fender car,fray style included.And afx magnatraction will run the lemans style afx that is going to start being ran at Park Lane hobbies.Racing will be $7 Pizza for lunch and snacks.The 2 tjet class will run a 1 min qualifying race and a 2 min A and B mains.The AFX body list is Porsche 917
Porsche934 whale tail
Porsche Carrera 911
Corvette gt big tail
A/P corvette
Ferrari 512m
Ferrari Daytona 
Turbo Monza gt
BMW m1
Bmw320
Datsun 240 z
Cobra coupe
Ford gt
There will be loaner cars and bodies available


----------



## Sundance (May 5, 2003)

I'm in :thumbsup::wave::thumbsup::wave:


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

Phew! I thought I had to be in two places at once. Add me to the list.
Al


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Bump it up


----------



## Ratwagon64 (Dec 23, 2011)

I have it on the calender. Will be there. Pat


----------



## ZBT Speedway (Jan 2, 2012)

Have fun without me, I tried to have my daughter change her wedding day, guess I will have to skip this race. Have Fun Kidzzzzzzzzzzzzz:thumbsup:


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Bump it up watch the race while we race!


----------



## Sundance (May 5, 2003)

Works for me


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Bump it up loaners are available,cars or bodies!


----------



## Sundance (May 5, 2003)

On the road agian! :thumbsup::wave:


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Couple hours till race time!


----------



## jeff72 (Jan 2, 2012)

Thanks Rick for the good racing and pizza


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Another one in the books,lots of racin,2 qualifying races, 4 100 lap features and a 20 min lemans afx race.Lots of laps!


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

envy here. good job guys


----------



## Sundance (May 5, 2003)

I'm home safe and sound.Thanks agian Rick had a great time. You guys need to start spotting me laps that all there is to it. LOL Looking forward to my next butt whoopin. :thumbsup::wave::freak:


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

Thanks again, Rick. The A/B main format is a nice variation. After you kicked my butt in wide TJets and A/FX, I know what my homework assignment is! Great fun. We shall meet again, my worthy foes. Al


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Hey you dominated in skinny tire!You can't win them all!:wave:


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

True, but we always try.:thumbsup:


----------



## Ratwagon64 (Dec 23, 2011)

Rick, Thanks for the good racing and food. I had a good day of racing. Pat


----------

